# technical interview questions for metal machinist by vetassess



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi all
I applied skill assessment from vetassess in metal machinist.
My first stage is cleared. So second stage is technical interview.
Please tell if anybody knows that in technical interview what questions they asked.

Thanks
Pawan


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

*technical interview*



80.pawan said:


> Hi all
> I applied skill assessment from vetassess in metal machinist.
> My first stage is cleared. So second stage is technical interview.
> Please tell if anybody knows that in technical interview what questions they asked.
> ...


Hi Pawan,

May i know about your technical interview experience, my stage 1 is cleared and stage 2 is next, could you please guide me what kind of questions they may ask in technical interview for meta machinist (first Class)

many thanks in advance

Naveen:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bhupesh (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi Naveen and Pawan I hope you might got positive skill assessment. Please send me questions and answers for skill assessment. Thanks


----------



## Chris1991 (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi paean are you available to chat still?


----------



## Chris1991 (Dec 18, 2019)

Sorry pawan


----------

